# Fall Hikes



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to share a couple pictures from our hikes this past week. It's a very pretty time here in New England and Denali blends right into the scenery!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh lovely pics! Love the autumn colours. It looks alot like Cumbria and the Lake District where we are from.
Denali is beautiful and blends in well with the autumn colours


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Don't you love how perfectly they match the autumn colors? 

Here's a recent favorite...


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Vizslas are extra handsome during the fall (IMO). Here are some good ones of Pips...


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

From this morning, the calm before the storm hits...


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie and I enjoy hiking this time of year. Here is one of my recent favorites.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I really love how Vizslas blend in with the fall colors. Just makes everything twice as beautiful out there! I too took some last minute fall pictures of my girls Sophie and Pacsirta yesterday


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well we sure do not have your wonderful fall colors. We did have a crisp sunny late October hike in Sunol Wilderness Area this morning. Ten miles of hills, canyons and valleys. Great views from the peaks. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/10/vizslas-on-fall-hike.html

We had some rain go through last week and put much needed moisture into the hills. We are a month or two away from green hills again.


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

This weekend at Red Hill Horse Camp in Livingston, Ky. Truly had a great time exploring the Daniel Boone National Forest!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Summer was always my favorite season until Otto came along! Now, I could almost live in a world of never ending Fall.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

This wasn't really a hike, but we still had so much fun, Alma loves the water


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Just loving all the pictures on this thread!! Unfortunately for me (not a winter/snow fan), our winter started early here in CT. First Sandy, then a big snowstorm a week later. It was Denali's first time seeing snow and she couldn't have been more excited. She LOVES the snow! And here is what my lovely fall pictures have turned into...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

A couple of shots from a walk with some V friends from last weekend.
2 Onpoint V's and one old girl from Hungarian stock.
She kept up with the younger ones no problem. I believe she is a young 8 years old.

Oh and this is the only time I could take pics, they were sort of relaxed at this point in the walk.





























And this one is from our morning jog a few weeks ago.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been enjoying fall hiking too! Especially because the rattle snakes are gone!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Posted this in another thread but figured it was worth a look to those who hadn't seen it. 1st hike post Hurricane Sandy. We'll be out tomorrow morning at a different park and we'll see what we come across there as well...


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Our fall in Utah.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Fall Hikes*



Oquirrh said:


> Our fall in Utah.


Great shots. Ive heard reports that you guys are getting dumped on with snow right now

We're anxious to meet you guys next year. Kauzy needs some fast friends to keep up with


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, we are getting dumped on! It's been snowing all day!!! I love it, I'm ready for winter.

We can't wait for you and Kauzy to move to Utah. We definitely have lots of friends that are fast, as you can see in the second picture. That pic was taken on one of our Vizsla hikes. Oquirrh is in the front and Genius and Havik are chasing him.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Love all the pics! 8)

Also a bit jealous of the snow some of you are having, even though that here in London if there's an inch of snow will fall the city will come to a full stop... 

Here's some of mine from last week.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Another pretty one from this morning!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Probably the last true fall hike of the year, most of the leaves have fallen. Found some more trees down from Hurricane Sandy. The only positive from that storm is that firewood will be plentiful for the winter.


----------

